# "when I signed on with this outfit"



## bogydave (Aug 23, 2013)

*One of my favorites:*
*" there were a helluva lot of things they didn't tell me when I signed on with this outfit" *

_


_


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 23, 2013)

Which Mod is that?


----------



## bogydave (Aug 23, 2013)

Mightbe from Central Oregon, A dry heat & a dry cold.
Bend maybe LOL


----------



## fossil (Aug 23, 2013)

That's not my hat band.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 23, 2013)

fossil said:


> That's not my hat band.


 

Hmmm?

Maybe
The Virginian ?


----------

